# need help how I can get myself to Australia.



## ritesh27

Hi there,

I need some help to get knowledge on what should I start with or any leads if wants to move to Australia.
I am Software Engineer of around 10 years experience as web developer working in UAE now. 

Please suggest some points?
Thanks in advance.


----------

